
Ask HN: What is your preferred method of learning new things? - varbhat
I am CS undergrad. What is the effective method to learn new things ? (CS&#x2F;Software related)<p>I am focussed on methodology of learning.
======
nebulosa
Fairly simple, use my brain as well as the methods listed in
[https://nabeelqu.co/understanding](https://nabeelqu.co/understanding) to
understand the material, then use Anki for any details that are useful to
remember. There are lots of techniques out there on how to "superlearn" or
similar, but really most of the time they have very marginal benefit, and you
just need to get on with it.

------
jimmyvalmer
Doing problems. Going to office hours. Lecture was worthless.

